# Skin rash on dog belly



## Anne (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi All
I usually am on the poultry forum but have a dog question - we have had our AmStaff for 3 weeks. He is 3 years old, came from a rescue group we know well and love. We have fostered AmStaffs for them before but this guy is so great we are keeping him.
Yesterday he developed a rash on his belly. It is on his breastbone area, and some spots in the area between his back legs. There are quite a lot of spots and they all emerged quickly (not a rash that started slowly and spread over days and days). He is eating and pooping fine, still full of energy. If it is allergic there are a zillion possible causes - he has been in the woods, swimming, and we started a new food a week ago, but it is a high quality 1. There are no spots on his back or face. Just the belly area. It looks like a heat rash but it's not that hot here. (60s)
Any suggestions?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My little dog gets a rash on her under area quite often when I leave her outside for any length of time. The vet said hers is from a mite that is rampant in the dirt here. I just give her a bath and it clears up...until next time anyway.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Even high quality food can cause an allergic reaction. 

You can give Benadryl for allergic reactions. We also put Benadryl cream and/or baby powder (cornstarch not talc) on our dog's skin when he breaks out.


----------



## Steph_31 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, high quality food can definitely cause allergic reactions. Your biggest culprits would be grains. Check the ingredients for any grain.

It could also be yeast.... there's really lots of possibilities. Benadryl is a good idea.


----------



## Anne (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts - Benadryl cream AND tablets? What dose do you give a dog? He is about 75lb....


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

50 mg

BTW...it wasn't grains my dog reacted to...it was chicken of all things! He now gets an expensive salmon and sweet potato food...the brand is Natural Balance.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

With this time of year, my first thought would be a flea reaction. I have one boy that one flea bite causes a nice rash on his belly. It could be an allergy as well. I would start with combing and looking for signs of fleas and if any flea dirt or fleas found, treat for them. I would avoid spraying the irritated areas though. If no fleas, then I would change foods...switch to a grain free diet to see if it is grain related for kibble that would be Evo, Taste of the wild, wellness core, etc. If it continues, it is probably enviromental, and I would limit exposure to local fauna, halt use of carpet powders, use a "free" laudry detergent to wash bedding, etc.


----------

